# My tegus, and 1 of omgtaylorg's (DUW)



## alewis0890 (Mar 16, 2009)

Before they ate today, there FAT and happy now 


Now heres one of taylor's Tegus, He was up basking today so we decided to give him some attention...






His tail is behind me and he looks smaller than he is on here and it doesn't show his jowls in the pics...


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 16, 2009)

wow his belly is really orange


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 29, 2009)

Testing out my camera with Sadie!


















and heres one of the punisher skull right behind her head... Tho i might be the only one that can see it rofl.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice pics, awesome tegus. And the new camera rocks!!


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you bobby. Im still trying to work it... lol I get one wrong setting i either get a blank screen or a blurr.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 29, 2009)

gah, wait to bring this thread up and make my tegu look tiny...heres the new and improved Carl


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the double post taylor... GOOD JOB! lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 29, 2009)

Man he is looking 110% better, you are doing an awesome job with him!!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Bobby, if I do remember correctly you are the one who told me everything to do with him lol  so thank you. Ive got a thread up somewhere with pics of him on my lap


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 2, 2009)

He does look alot better taylor, I think you should bring him over  lol





since I compared sadies marking to a comic..... heres one of rocky pulling the incredible hulk lol


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yupers, they ALL look great :roon


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 3, 2009)

Check Sadie out! it was pinky day today lol. and this is my first video ever so its not professional by any means... Just wish youtube woulda left my song alone!


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5CVgiA6MOE&feature=channel_page" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5CVgiA6 ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 3, 2009)

alewis0890 said:


> Check Sadie out! it was pinky day today lol. and this is my first video ever so its not professional by any means... Just wish youtube woulda left my song alone!
> 
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5CVgiA6MOE&feature=channel_page" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5CVgiA6 ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->



:app Nice video


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 4, 2009)

alewis - you are not afraid that he'll injest some of that substrate?

Otherwise, cool video!


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 4, 2009)

That thought has ran through my head yes, but she wont eat outside of her tank. she will stare at the pinky/turkey/worm and walk away, the response to her cage is almost immediate... I usually have a 12x12 tile that i feed on there to help out with that, but its being cleaned.


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 5, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i5qk19DhLE" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i5qk19DhLE</a><!-- m -->


New vid, testing out camera, it looks alot better on my computer but o well, and im extremely mono toned lol.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

alewis0890 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i5qk19DhLE
> 
> 
> New vid, testing out camera, it looks alot better on my computer but o well, and im extremely mono toned lol.




Not bad. I'll have 3 tegus when Bobby ships out the babies 

I have one normal. And I'll have two extremes.


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 5, 2009)

Right on bro. If everything goes as planed, I should have an adult female B&W here pretty soon. Sadie is in a continuous shed it seems, lol shes growing quick.. rocky is eating but not near sadie... I just started taking videos, kinda lame but i just got my first camera like last sunday for my birthday and I went apes*** over it lol.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice video. =)


----------

